# What is the Gospel? (gǒs'pəl)



## jason d (Oct 16, 2010)

I've read many a book that deal with a variety of gospel issues or points of debate on a certain aspect of the gospel, but I love this book because it simply sets out to make sure we got our basis covered and (as the title says) simple ask and answers the question, “What is the Gospel?”

In the introduction it gives a handful of different gospel presentations that one may hear from a variety of Christians, but cuts to the chase and makes a quick case that the Bible is our authority so we need to go to it for our definition of the gospel.

After looking at different examples of when the gospel is either explained or preached in the Bible, the author shows that in each instance the following four points are always explained (sometimes a point or two may be assumed based on audience, however): God. Man. Christ. Response.

He spends the rest of the time in this book explaining each one of those points:


God (how He is our Righteous Creator)
Man (how we are sinners)
Jesus (how He is the Savior)
Response (Faith and Repentance)

He then spends a little time talking about clarifying some terms used a lot when talking about the gospel. Terms like “Kingdom”, “Repentance”, “Faith”, etc... this is a very helpful portion of the book. He also spends time debunking false gospel and modern day errors that propose themselves as the gospel.

It is definitely a book I would recommend for an unbeliever, new Christian, and seasoned Christian, as all of us need the gospel, and this book will remind you of the power of the gospel and explain it in such a way that it will leave you praising God for the glory of His grace in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Herald (Oct 16, 2010)

Jason, in your opinion, is the book written from an evangelistic standpoint or does it also go into the need for the Gospel in the life of a Christian?


----------



## Marrow Man (Oct 16, 2010)

Interesting. Packer uses exactly the same four points in _Evangelism and the Sovereignty of God_. Of course, the reason that the book does this is that it is a biblical approach. Does the author reference or credit Packer in the book?


----------



## lynnie (Oct 16, 2010)

_He also spends time debunking false gospel and modern day errors that propose themselves as the gospel._

Does that include Arminianism?


----------

